# crazy saugeye nightbite



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

Went to my favorite lake on Wednesday night. Fished all night long froze all night. This cold weather has got the saugeyes on fire though.I wound up getting a 6 fish limit. These fish were by the biggest I have ever caught. Weights starting with the biggest is 9lb 15oz,8lb 12oz,7lb 14oz,6lb 9oz,4lb 2oz,3lb 5oz. All fish were caught on smithwick rattlin rouge. What a night!!! I only took pics of my biggest 4.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Those look like tappan pigs. Great job.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice, what color was working? or did it matter?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got so many of those baits I don't know the name but its blue back, chrome sides, white belly. But I think any color will work. U just have to put it in their face . and of course right place at the right time


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice evening of fishing there!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow nice fish man.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Eyeseekerr said:


> I've got so many of those baits I don't know the name but its blue back, chrome sides, white belly. But I think any color will work. U just have to put it in their face . and of course right place at the right time



Awesome catch,,,,,,,, Thanks
Fast, Slow,,, Stop & Go???
Off shore?

I know,,, that's a lot of questions, but YOUR giving us hope!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats the girls are definitely on the feed way to get on them. Used to keep them that size but now kind hard to keep them those are trophies congratulations on some real hogs. I am getting ready to have a saugeye fry tonight over open fire tasty stuff. Keep at it.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a great bunch of saugeyes, my schedule this year won't allow me to chase them this year. I love the Rattlin Rogue as well as the Husky Jerk. I give them a erratic retrieve and then stop the bait, they often hit the bait when it stops.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice hogs no doubt - congrats.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Very Nice! There is a short window to get on them like that and most of the time there is no one else out there.


----------



## Tiny Tim 60 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Nice job....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Now that's what you call a night of trophy fishing! Great catch!


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

You look thrilled.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

That's what you look like when u work a 10 hr day then fish and freeze all night then back to work at 8 am. It was worth it though


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Leach get ahold of me, Id like to go out and get ahold of some of them or go to the big river and get some sauger.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on the eyes! You got some real pigs there. Congrats!


----------

